# How do you cut a goat's face for show



## Goat love (May 23, 2011)

How do you cut a goat's face for show


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you clip it just as you do the body with a #10 blade and remove all the hair so it looks fairly smooth (clipping against the grain - against the direction of the hair growth)


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

For dairy goats: If their fur isn't long on the face, i'll just go along the cheeks, under the jaw, clean up the poll, and inside the ears. I usually won't go on the bridge & side of the nose or mouth area. But you want the head to match the body. :thumb:


----------

